# Hello from mexico my nissan ride (SPEC V)



## Nismo Racer (Aug 19, 2005)

]

sus mods 
Hot Shot CAI, Hot Shot Header, Nismo Camshafts, Nismo Shortshifter, Nismo Front Sway Bar, Nismo Rear Sway Bar, Nismo front Brake Pads, Ray's Volk Racing-Nismo Wheels(Bronze), F.I.R. Engineering Pistons & Rod combo, Stillen Cat Back 2.5''(With out cat)& Megan Racing MRS Dual Tip Muffler, SSR Engineering 2.5'' Mid Pipe, Ur Ultra s Underdrive Cranck Pulley, JWT High Performance Clutch, JWT Flywheel, Koni Sport Shock Absorbes, Eibach Pro Kit Springs, Yokohama AVS ES100 Tires 215/45, Mobil 1 5W-30 . 
SOON TO BE BOOSTED BY POWERTECH IMPORTS-STAGE III.

and my other rides tae care


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

nice rides, you are such a baller :/


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

nice mod list. any dynos to go with it before the turbo gets installed? and of course you'll have to share afterwards.


----------



## Nismo Racer (Aug 19, 2005)

never took it to the dyno plus im not at the sea level (frustrating) we run here at 2200meter over the sea level so the fastes n/a spec v ive seen is mine wit 16.0, 16.1flat times and a friend of mine that make 16.2 16.3 often sea level prob it will be 2 seconds less or 1.5 seconds less around 14.8 could be or 14.5..
some other guy in the b15sentra forum has similar mods and sasy at the dyo (sea level he put 172whp aprox)
cya


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

I smell B.S.....

1.) Why would you use "Stillen" piping with a "Megan" muffler. Stillen doesn't sell just the exhaust piping without the muffler. I know this because I used to work there.

2.) From the pics, i see no Hotshot header..... 

I need to see more to be convinced....


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> I smell B.S.....
> 
> 1.) Why would you use "Stillen" piping with a "Megan" muffler. Stillen doesn't sell just the exhaust piping without the muffler. I know this because I used to work there.
> 
> ...


Maybe he bought the Stillen exhaust then cut the muffler off and put the other on. I agree with you on the header cause that looks like a factory heat shield, but maybe its just an old pic.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Why is the porsche different in the two pics? I'm not trying to be a downer or an ass but are those really your cars? In one of the pics the porsche has a sticker in the corner of teh windshield and a tag mount on the front bumper but the other picture doesnt have either. It might just be the lighting but the paint also looks very different in the two pics.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

ga16freak said:


> Maybe he bought the Stillen exhaust then cut the muffler off and put the other on. I agree with you on the header cause that looks like a factory heat shield, but maybe its just an old pic.



That would be a waste of money to buy a full Stillen exhaust and use only the piping....also, the Stillen muffler is full bolt-on; no welding required.


----------



## Nismo Racer (Aug 19, 2005)

ga16freak said:


> Why is the porsche different in the two pics? I'm not trying to be a downer or an ass but are those really your cars? In one of the pics the porsche has a sticker in the corner of teh windshield and a tag mount on the front bumper but the other picture doesnt have either. It might just be the lighting but the paint also looks very different in the two pics.


a pics were tok wit ifferent cameras ome were took witrh a hp 1.0 pixels cam some were took with a cybershot 1.3 pixels some with a canon at 3.2pixels and some i took in black an wite with my new cannon 5.0pixels

plus in the firt pic need some wax an a goo bad since hasnt been moved alot and rain and sun you know does his job btw the porsche hasnt any stickers the ony one who has a sticker is the sentra an its rom the dealer and one nismo in the front that a friend of mine put on it lol
gona remove it as soon as a find the right nismo sticker i want cya


----------



## Nismo Racer (Aug 19, 2005)

konfuzion3 said:


> I smell B.S.....
> 
> 1.) Why would you use "Stillen" piping with a "Megan" muffler. Stillen doesn't sell just the exhaust piping without the muffler. I know this because I used to work there.
> 
> ...


if you see bulshitt good lol

i got the megan racin because i fucked up the stillen muffe but not the piping. so i liked that muffler style and i got it for the replace of the other ...
btw are you sure no see the header damn son ya blind lmao











cya


----------



## Nismo Racer (Aug 19, 2005)

´heres a pic of the bullshitter lmfao









with some friends









some engine shoots shit i dont see any headerlmfao









lata


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Nismo Racer said:


> a pics were tok wit ifferent cameras ome were took witrh a hp 1.0 pixels cam some were took with a cybershot 1.3 pixels some with a canon at 3.2pixels and some i took in black an wite with my new cannon 5.0pixels
> 
> plus in the firt pic need some wax an a goo bad since hasnt been moved alot and rain and sun you know does his job btw the porsche hasnt any stickers the ony one who has a sticker is the sentra an its rom the dealer and one nismo in the front that a friend of mine put on it lol
> gona remove it as soon as a find the right nismo sticker i want cya


Thats enough proof for me. Different cameras do make a big difference, sorry for the doubt.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Nismo Racer said:


> if you see bulshitt good lol
> 
> i got the megan racin because i fucked up the stillen muffe but not the piping. so i liked that muffler style and i got it for the replace of the other ...
> btw are you sure no see the header damn son ya blind lmao
> ...


In the first pic from far away it did sorta look like the stock heatshield.


----------



## Nismo Racer (Aug 19, 2005)

no prob
:thumbup:


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Nice car you got there, I dont see too many Spec's in Mexico. Where do you live? I've got a place now in Q. Roo, in Puerto Aventuras, I go there in the spring time mostly, but random visits are always fun. I live in the US though.


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

2 different Porsches? You guys are crazy. Nice rides man! Know anyone down in Mexico with a VR-4?


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Nismo Racer said:


> if you see bulshitt good lol
> 
> i got the megan racin because i fucked up the stillen muffe but not the piping. so i liked that muffler style and i got it for the replace of the other ...
> btw are you sure no see the header damn son ya blind lmao
> ...


Now you post a pic... :loser: The first one didn't have it...who's blind now?


----------



## Nismo Racer (Aug 19, 2005)

in the first pic had the header i can see part of it just its kind of dark and not in the best angle to see it........
for the other guy its the same porsche a carrera 4 s just differnt camera different angle and in one pic still had the plate freeame which i removed it since i didnt liked how it looked with the plate frame and had a good wax job since i use it not often and rain and sun had done their jobs lol my spec v also need some wax now 



cya


----------

